# I wish Nintendo would tell me when....



## KittyBoton (Nov 10, 2014)

*I wish there were notifications from Nintendo telling us when the newest animal crossing download-able content was out! I've missed so many things because there's no one to tell me when it's out. I wouldn't have gotten my Scorpio lamp today if I hadn't thought about it.*


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

I agree 100% it gets very.... aggravating to miss cool things


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 10, 2014)

Ditto, and the same for other games. Such as Pokemon for me, they only notify you if its an event (example, Club Nintendo), not dlc. I missed two Pokemon I had been looking for awhile, and didn't know they were given out in my region till it was too late. I didn't expect anything at the time because they didn't give out anything for such a long period. Oh well. :/


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 10, 2014)

I find it funny how I never got any Nintendo letters from Pete with the rare DLC when they were released...

But as far as post office DLC goes, most items usually change on the 23rd or so of the month.


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2014)

They post it on their official AC twitter so if you wanna know just follow their twitter, or bookmark it and check it every now and then


----------



## SoSu (Nov 10, 2014)

I think they had a new one each month until the horoscope furniture came out. That's when they changed to around the 20th of each month. I think they are lining it up to match when the star signs actually change, so once they go through the whole cycle that may change again - back to the first of the month.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 10, 2014)

@SoSu
I hope they don't do it next year. I'm sick of the astrological signs DLC. It's obnoxious.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 10, 2014)

Jake. said:


> They post it on their official AC twitter so if you wanna know just follow their twitter, or bookmark it and check it every now and then


I didn't know that, thank you!


----------



## DarkMyst (Nov 11, 2014)

oh wow....i've probably missed a ton of DLC content because they dont say much lol


----------



## Luna_Solara (Nov 11, 2014)

Jake. said:


> They post it on their official AC twitter so if you wanna know just follow their twitter, or bookmark it and check it every now and then


Thanks for sharing this info!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2014)

What's their twitter? Anyone know?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 11, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> What's their twitter? Anyone know?


https://twitter.com/animalcrossing
Here's the UK one: https://twitter.com/AC_Isabelle


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 11, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> I'm sick of the astrological signs DLC. It's obnoxious.



This. I'm not interested in having Astrology furniture so I'm always disappointed when I get DLC's now.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 12, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> https://twitter.com/animalcrossing
> Here's the UK one: https://twitter.com/AC_Isabelle



Thank you! I'm pretty sad that I've missed out on some of the DLC so far, especially the signs one.  

The UK twitter (from Isabelle's point of view) is so cute!


----------



## Greninja (Nov 12, 2014)

Nintendo could start focusing more on animal crossing by add new items more dlc etc..


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 13, 2014)

I personally want more set items as DLC, such as a Modern Wood Stereo or a Sleek TV.


----------

